# Clutch repair on SS18/6



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

So I got a SS18/6 recently and the drive belt was shot and I took it off but I had also noticed that the cltuch lever was loose, really loose.I'm talking about the lever that has the pulley on it and clutch spring.


Anyway I replaced the worn out pin that it pivots on with a grade 8 bolt but I was wondering how important is that steel bushing that it pivots on since it was worn a bit also, I replaced it with a bronse bushing thinking it will be good enough until I can get the real thing back in there but I hate the thought of takingthat lever back off again.


----------

